# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Marca da bollo fattura minimi

## sifabbroni

Buongiorno, 
Un soggetto ha aperto la partita iva come grafico pubblicitario aderendo al regime dei minimi. 
Non avendo una cassa di previdenza l'ho fatto iscrivere alla gestione separata inps e applicare la rivalsa in fattura. 
Mi chiedeva se deve applicare la marca da bollo da Euro 1,81 in fattura..., forse si perchè fa operazioni esenti?? In quel caso la marca ci vuole per importi superiori ai 77 Euro giusto?  
Grazie

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiorno, 
> Un soggetto ha aperto la partita iva come grafico pubblicitario aderendo al regime dei minimi. 
> Non avendo una cassa di previdenza l'ho fatto iscrivere alla gestione separata inps e applicare la rivalsa in fattura. 
> Mi chiedeva se deve applicare la marca da bollo da Euro 1,81 in fattura..., forse si perchè fa operazioni esenti?? In quel caso la marca ci vuole per importi superiori ai 77 Euro giusto?  
> Grazie

  Ne abbiamo già parlato  in diversi post!  :Frown:  
La marca da bollo ci vuole per importi superiori alle 77 euro

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La marca da bollo ci vuole per importi superiori alle 77 euro

  Nell'incontro odierno del master in contabilità e fisco, abbiamo approfondito la problematica della tassazione ai fini dell'imposta di bollo.
Essa è dovuta in base alle seguenti disposizioni (DM 24/5/05): 
fino a euro 129,11, euro 1,81
oltre euro 129,11 e fino a euro 258,23, euro 2,58
oltre euro 258,23 e fino a euro 516,46, euro 4,65
oltre euro 516,46 euro 6,80 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Nell'incontro odierno del master in contabilità e fisco, abbiamo approfondito la problematica della tassazione ai fini dell'imposta di bollo.
> Essa è dovuta in base alle seguenti disposizioni (DM 24/5/05): 
> fino a euro 129,11, euro 1,81
> oltre euro 129,11 e fino a euro 258,23, euro 2,58
> oltre euro 258,23 e fino a euro 516,46, euro 4,65
> oltre euro 516,46 euro 6,80 
> ciao

  Quindi niente marca per importi inferiori ai 129,11?  
Avevamo sempre detto che l'importo minimo era 77.46 euro!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi niente marca per importi inferiori ai 129,11?

  E dove hai letto "niente marca" ?? 
1,29 fino a 129,11; per importi superiori, la marca da bollo aumenta, come vedi dagli "scaglioni". 
ciao

----------


## valesole

> E dove hai letto "niente marca" ?? 
> 1,29 fino a 129,11; per importi superiori, la marca da bollo aumenta, come vedi dagli "scaglioni". 
> ciao

  ...ricordo male o è da un po' di tempo che l'importo da 1,29 è passato a 1,81 (per importi compresi tra 77,47 e 129,11 euro)?

----------


## Patty76

> E dove hai letto "niente marca" ?? 
> 1,29 fino a 129,11; per importi superiori, la marca da bollo aumenta, come vedi dagli "scaglioni". 
> ciao

  Scusa...avevo letto "da" invece che "fino" a 129,11. E' la stanchezza....è sabato sera!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì sì, ho sbagliato io a riscrivere.
Nella tabella è corretto, comunque. 
ciao   

> ...ricordo male o è da un po' di tempo che l'importo da 1,29 è passato a 1,81 (per importi compresi tra 77,47 e 129,11 euro)?

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno,
> Un soggetto ha aperto la partita iva come grafico pubblicitario aderendo al regime dei minimi.
> Non avendo una cassa di previdenza l'ho fatto iscrivere alla gestione separata inps e applicare la rivalsa in fattura.
> Mi chiedeva se deve applicare la marca da bollo da Euro 1,81 in fattura..., forse si perch&#232; fa operazioni esenti?? In quel caso la marca ci vuole per importi superiori ai 77 Euro giusto?
> Grazie

  Chi emette fattura con il regime dei minimi, deve applicare la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro se l'importo della fattura supera euro 77,87 (lire 150.000). 
Le risposte precedenti facevano riferimento ad una tabella a scaglioni con importi diversi, non applicabile alle fatture dei minimi (art. 13 tariffa imposta di bollo) ma appicabile soltanto alle ricevute, alle lettere ed agli altri documenti di addebitamento-accreditamento (art. 14 tariffa imposta di bollo).

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie Speedy !!  :Smile:    

> Chi emette fattura con il regime dei minimi, deve applicare la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro se l'importo della fattura supera euro 77,87 (lire 150.000). 
> Le risposte precedenti facevano riferimento ad una tabella a scaglioni con importi diversi, non applicabile alle fatture dei minimi (art. 13 tariffa imposta di bollo) ma appicabile soltanto alle ricevute, alle lettere ed agli altri documenti di addebitamento-accreditamento (art. 14 tariffa imposta di bollo).

----------


## bea69

per quanto riguarda l'imposta di bollo a scaglioni vale solo per rapporti commerciali negoziati presso le banche. Per le ricevute e quietanze rilasciate dal creditore quando la somma supera 77.47 euro e non è soggetta ad iva si applica la marca da bollo da  1.81.

----------


## Contabile

> per quanto riguarda l'imposta di bollo a scaglioni vale solo per rapporti commerciali negoziati presso le banche. Per le ricevute e quietanze rilasciate dal creditore quando la somma supera 77.47 euro e non è soggetta ad iva si applica la marca da bollo da  1.81.

  Il dottore Sciuto ha dimenticato di dirlo nel suo post perché "annebbiato" dalla multa ( 22,00) ricevuta che gli è stata comminata per non aver esposto il grattino del parcheggio. 
E qualcuno gli ha detto questo si che è un "BOLLO"..... 
Stava trattando la corretta imputazione e riclassificazione dei costi per servizi bancari ed ha perso il filo...........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rafelito

> Chi emette fattura con il regime dei minimi, deve applicare la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro se l'importo della fattura supera euro 77,87 (lire 150.000). 
> Le risposte precedenti facevano riferimento ad una tabella a scaglioni con importi diversi, non applicabile alle fatture dei minimi (art. 13 tariffa imposta di bollo) ma appicabile soltanto alle ricevute, alle lettere ed agli altri documenti di addebitamento-accreditamento (art. 14 tariffa imposta di bollo).

  Giustissimo, cosa tralatro già applicabile l'anno scorso nei regimi in franchigia ma mai messa in risalto. Secondo Voi era giusto!??!  :Confused:

----------

